# 3D Printed Fletch



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice! how well does it fly?


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

That looks awesome. Kinda like a mix between a nu-fletch and a fob.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

just printed and at work. will fly tonight


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting. When I was a kid, after I cleared the local sporting goods store out of their last Port Orford Cedar arrows w/ feathers they got in arrows w/ combination fletchings / nocks which were made of a single injection molded plastic. The fletchings were like plastic feathers --- made up of lengths of the plastic projecting from the plastic the end of the arrow was inserted to at the same angle --- probably not printable on a typical home fused deposition modeling (FDM) 3D printer.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you'll be better off making it hollow so that the nock can go on the shaft... I've used the 3D printing technology (2004-2007) but I'm not sure what the strength of that material is.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

dbeaven said:


> Nice! how well does it fly?


i took about 5 shots and it seems to fly just perfect. what are peolpes ideas as how i should test the flight?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

i just put it through my sons octane hostage rest and it cleared fine no issues. I then put it through another sons whisker biscuit also no issues. You can not do that with a fob!


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems like it would be heavy...?? Very cool however.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks Sweet! How much do they weigh n how far have you tested them out yardage wise?


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Why not make i as an "outsert" fletch & nock unit? Taper the leading edge a bit.....


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

hockeyref said:


> Why not make i as an "outsert" fletch & nock unit? Taper the leading edge a bit.....


Kind of what I was thinking:


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like a Turbo Nock.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

hockeyref said:


> Why not make i as an "outsert" fletch & nock unit? Taper the leading edge a bit.....


The ID is the more closely controlled dimension. OD varies more by brand, model, and batch.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Don Schultz said:


> The ID is the more closely controlled dimension. OD varies more by brand, model, and batch.


and spine,


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

this was two arrows with blazers and then the new printed nock at 30 yards. seams to fly the exact same.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

thats fricken awesome, do you know what they weigh?


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you played with the weight/density of them yet? 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## protector1616 (Jul 18, 2010)

that is saweet!!!! Need to get one of those printers!!!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Very cool! A friend of mine has a 3D printer...I got to convince her to let me do this!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that is awesome Onyx! I bet there would be a market for those .... they would be fun to experiment with for sure.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Keep debating on getting a makerbot 2. Hmmmm.......might just have to get one now


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Would love to try these out!! Had nu fletch and wasnt to happy with them.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

a few shots is one thing...what are your thoughts on structural integrity, overall durability? 

Do you have a donor bow you can put in a mechanical shooter for testing? My though is I'd like to see 1K+ shots each on a few dozen arrows.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont think that the 3d printed fletch would hold up to those kind of tests. if it was to be produced it would need to be out of molded plastic like a nock is made of.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Ha you might be on to something! With that pic you posted you could easily sell them advertising they guarantee you 10" more penetration!!! But very cool! Id love to mess around with a 3d printer sometime, very sweet machines!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

onyx48166 said:


> I dont think that the 3d printed fletch would hold up to those kind of tests. if it was to be produced it would need to be out of molded plastic like a nock is made of.


Would depend on the type of 3D printer used. There are some that have outstanding stress and sheer properties...the dot matrix process isn't one of them.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wondering why you put a right offset on the assembly but then added a left airfoil?


----------



## Msbowhunter18 (Oct 21, 2012)

looks cool but how heavy is it compared to the regular fletching?



not sent from my iPhone


----------



## Black_bear (Nov 17, 2012)

WOW looks cool, i sent the email there onyx48166 from my persona email, like i said its not #D mappable its just s image, not 3d printer ready yet


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to start playing with this idea again. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Go for it!!! I think the outsert option is the best for it and 
Make sure the stock nock can still push into the shaft. That way uni bushings could still be used.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

dibs on being a tester!!!!  seriously though i'd love to try em


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

What is it made of and how much does it weigh?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

saweeeet


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

CarbonTerry said:


> I was wondering why you put a right offset on the assembly but then added a left airfoil?


your correct. how i missed that????


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Curious as well on weight. Vanes look thick, couldn't you thin them down?


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

Very nice!! you know Carbonterry might have a point but look at what she does now. I would do more testing at longer distance with what you have now. Good luck and just have some fun time.






onyx48166 said:


> View attachment 1684973
> 
> this was two arrows with blazers and then the new printed nock at 30 yards. seams to fly the exact same.


----------



## Scojen7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I would be very careful with those we have a Stratsys Object 30 at work which we use on a daily basis for prototypes and also several different types of plastic for making parts none of which would stand up to the rigors of a compound bow. The material used by makerbot falls in the same types we use none of which are strong enough for this type of use. It may last for a few shots in the long run you're risking hurting yourself and destroying a bow. My two cents based on enough experience to know better.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Scojen7 said:


> I would be very careful with those we have a Stratsys Object 30 at work which we use on a daily basis for prototypes and also several different types of plastic for making parts none of which would stand up to the rigors of a compound bow. The material used by makerbot falls in the same types we use none of which are strong enough for this type of use. It may last for a few shots in the long run you're risking hurting yourself and destroying a bow. My two cents based on enough experience to know better.


that what i said


onyx48166 said:


> I dont think that the 3d printed fletch would hold up to those kind of tests. if it was to be produced it would need to be out of molded plastic like a nock is made of.


----------



## Scojen7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Onyx,

Poor reading on my part :BangHead: but at least it was a second opinion. 
Those plastics are only good for show and tell period while there are plastics 
that can be used thru a 3D printer the stuff used in low end machines like Makerbot 
are not even close.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.turbonockfactorystore.com/


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> http://www.turbonockfactorystore.com/


not even the same


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

onyx48166 said:


> not even the same


No I know it's not the exact same. I was just showing that something very similar has been done to get rid of traditional fletching and it's been around with only a small following for a long time.


----------

